# Mo's Electric Corvette-Update- 1



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Close to about 2 years ago, I was having issues getting my Supercharged 396 Corvette through California Emissions testing.

I posted a few pictures some time ago around July of 2009. I thought it was time to give an update on my "Jetson Car" LOL 

I don't need to hear the flames ( although everyone has been quite kind about this.)

I love this car and I love the power, so to beat the emissions, I converted the car to complete battery power. It was a choice of only being able to run at the strip or converting and get to drive anytime I want, AND smog exempt! I can throw as much amperage and batteries at this that I want and not have to worry about failing a smog test .

I'll answer a bunch of questions then add some comments with the pictures as well.

When I embarked on this 2 years ago I took baby steps rather than just blowing money... I started out with a 500Amp controller and was running 144v using 12 -12v batteries with the 4L60E automatic.

Two years later I have received a battery sponsorship from XS Power Batteries and I'm continuing to move forward with performance. 

I now am running nominal 288 volts 315 at float 16 16 volt AGM batteries that are capable of 2400 amps and have upgraded to a Zilla 2K controller. The motor is ADC 4001-a motor ( for now)... I'm still contemplating a second motor or a larger higher voltage version.

About a year ago I pulled out the 4L60E and put in a ZF6 manual transmission. so that I would not have to idle the motor at stop lights.

At about 50 mph I get about 22 miles to a charge... Around town it is probably closer to about 30 miles. The top speed is about 75 mph thus far (still pulling hard). (I'm still breaking in the batteries).

I pulled 938 pounds from the car, 8 pounds of wire under the hood alone which was strictly engine wiring. I replaced with 1089 pounds so the car is only 150 pounds over stock weight.

0-60 is about 8.9 seconds right now... That is with only 600 amps being pulled from the batteries and a 1-2 without a clutch. I havent tried a ful 2nd gear pull yet since replacing the batteries.









The 386 Supercharged LT4 with a T-trim









After the engine was pulled only the automatic remained.










Everything was pulled from the engine compartment.









The electric motor adapter is fitted to the 4L60E


















The car is up for pulling out all the emissions parts.









Fuel tank is removed.









The ADC FB1-4001 100 peak HP electric motor.









The shaft adapter to adapt the flex plate to the motor.









Motor with the adapter plate


It is interesting driving around and people are looking to hear a rumble ( including the police). The comments of most who have ridden in the car is that it is like a them park ride, you feel it pull you back in the seat, but there is no noise... almost eerie quiet. You know what I'm talking about...

I'm trying to get some videos put together.

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

We can only post 10 pictures at a time so I will add the rest... MO










Crankshaft adapter added to the rear of the motor.









Flex plate added...









Everything assembled.









Battery racks for the lower front 4 batteries.









Electric Power steering pump.









Power steering pump and motor is in. Man does it suck amps.... Works great though..









The "old" Curtis Controller 









As I mentioned after about a year I swapped out the automatic to save juice so at a light I did not have to idle the motor to keep transmission pressure. This is the new "clutchless" adapter...









The adapter essentially couples the transmission input shaft to the motor. The spline and springs were retained to absorb torsional spikes. 









The motor is mated to the ZF6 6 speed transmission, I kept my D36 differential ( for now) and changed the input shaft on the drive shaft, this didn't require any cutting to the driveshaft, nor modifications to the C-Beam


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

ZF6 Just about in...









Fuel tank removed and rear battery rack which will now hold 10 batteries. 









20 New XS Power XP1000 16 volt batteries. 









These are capable of 2400 amp draw ( I have thus far only pulled about 900 amps from them). they weigh 46 pounds.









Lower 4 XP1000 batteries installed.









10 XP1000 batteries installed in the rear. I use 2/0 welding cables to connect the batteries.










Wasn't planned this way, but looks pretty cool! With the rear bumper back on the car.









2/0 cable connecting the rear battery pack to the front batteries.









Gast Vacuum pump and Square D pressure switch handle the power brakes and vacuum elsewhere in the car. 









Fuses block for the controller, the red cap is an inertia switch. The silver square to the right is the "Pot box". Below the pot box it a Dakota digital speedometer box. It connects to the Vss sensor in the transmission and feeds the speed to the stock speedometer.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

And finally... Enjoy! MO










The top 4 batteries in the front, the car has a total of 18 batteries. Eight in front and ten in the rear.









In the foreground is the Cafe' Zilla Controller HV-2000 ... The El con Battery charger . The far side is the main power breaker and the "hairball" .









Side view









Rear view


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

nice build!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice build but strange you used a small ADC motor rather than a big Warp motor. I'd have used an 11" motor for this build. Other than that it is nice.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Great Build I love it


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

gottdi said:


> Nice build but strange you used a small ADC motor rather than a big Warp motor. I'd have used an 11" motor for this build. Other than that it is nice.


he mentions it at the start. A small cheap build to begin with. He has upgraded several components and maybe will upgrade the motor.

But unless you are doing over 175 kw peak from the battery a warp 9 is fine (or in some cases better than a warp 11 since a warp 9 has higher red line).

Other consideration is if you need a higher continuous for your build - ie freeway speeds and not that aerodynamic, and up steep hills - all at the same time.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

gottdi said:


> Nice build but strange you used a small ADC motor rather than a big Warp motor. I'd have used an 11" motor for this build. Other than that it is nice.


Thanks everyone!

Gotti point taken... yes, the intent is as I continue the build I'm either adding a second 9" or I have also been eyeing the HV11" as well, I haven't made a decision which direction to go. But at this point I'm favoring the HV11" since the machining etc to add the second motor would probably be about the cost of a HV11"

As drgrieve mentions I have been taking baby steps...

Regards,

MO


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mo_Bandy said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Gotti point taken... yes, the intent is as I continue the build I'm either adding a second 9" or I have also been eyeing the HV11" as well, I haven't made a decision which direction to go. But at this point I'm favoring the HV11" since the machining etc to add the second motor would probably be about the cost of a HV11"
> 
> ...


Your build is awesome man. been following it for sometime, thanks for the refresher!

I definitely can't wait to see your performance improve with the warp11HV, dont forget you could probably find someone to take that used 9" off your hands.

you mentioned you pulled your 0-60 in 8.9 with 600max battery amps, so measuring at the battery you were pulling 288V * 600A = 173kw or 232hp...

Is that 600 Battery Amp limit set by you? will you increase that to 1000A as time goes on? 288kw = 386hp


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting all the pics, it looks great!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Hi Bowser, correct it was set by me... the batteries are still "green", so I'm trying to be nice to them, my battery sponsor told me they will take 2400 amps LOL but I'm not that crazy... yet! Yes as you saw I have a Zilla 2K so I have plenty of room to grow.

YesI think that the HV11 is more what I will do since the bolt patterns are the same and so forth the swap would be pretty easy...

Thanks!

MO


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

very cool build indeed.

I would like to know more about what and how you dealt with the transmission. I will be doing a vehicle this winter that has an old fragile tranny (1962 Sunbeam Alpine) that I think I am going to ditch and replace. I would like something that will handle maybe 250 ft# of torque occasionally, but as small as possible so as not to require massive modification of tunnel/firewall.

I have been considering buying a v-6 mustang and yanking the tranny since those adaptors are in stock at CanEV.com, or buying a rebuilt from an online source but that gets very expensive... Did you find a source to buy a clutch/tranny reasonably? pull from salvage yard?


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> very cool build indeed.
> 
> I would like to know more about what and how you dealt with the transmission. I will be doing a vehicle this winter that has an old fragile tranny (1962 Sunbeam Alpine) that I think I am going to ditch and replace. I would like something that will handle maybe 250 ft# of torque occasionally, but as small as possible so as not to require massive modification of tunnel/firewall.
> 
> I have been considering buying a v-6 mustang and yanking the tranny since those adaptors are in stock at CanEV.com, or buying a rebuilt from an online source but that gets very expensive... Did you find a source to buy a clutch/tranny reasonably? pull from salvage yard?


dtbaker , essentially I went the same route you suggested... I'm using the adapter from a Chevy s10 4.3. I had a coupler made to simply slide onto the input shaft, I bought a used a ZF6 transmission that was an option on the Corvettes, so everything pieced together nicely... I kept the same rear end so I only needed to change the input portion of the drive shaft, no cutting was necessary...

I drive mostly 1-2 which is like 8.23 -5.53 :1 ratios. I suspect you could do the same with like a T-5 tranny.

Best regards,
Mo


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update You tube videos*

If anyone "cares" I posted a few You Tube Videos...

walk around:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwERrQGHFss

drive passes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYCu66M-tJM


Mo


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update You tube videos*

Very nice!


Mo_Bandy said:


> If anyone "cares" I posted a few You Tube Videos...
> 
> walk around:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update You tube videos*



Mo_Bandy said:


> If anyone "cares" I posted a few You Tube Videos...
> 
> walk around:
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, if anyone cares...we want more videos!

those were great, I would like to see some 100% throttle runs!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update You tube videos*

very nice job... the wiring on the component board looks great! after you wear out the lead, go lithium!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update You tube videos*



Bowser330 said:


> HAHAHA, if anyone cares...we want more videos!
> 
> those were great, I would like to see some 100% throttle runs!


Thanks Bowser! 

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update You tube videos*



dtbaker said:


> very nice job... the wiring on the component board looks great! after you wear out the lead, go lithium!


 
dybaker, yes that's the plan, hopefully it won't take a second mortgage on the house LOL

Thanks!

MO


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update You tube videos*



Mo_Bandy said:


> dybaker, yes that's the plan, hopefully it won't take a second mortgage on the house LOL
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MO


sticker shock on lithium takes a little to get over, but the performance heals all wounds. The life cycles should make it cheaper in the long run, if predicted life hold up.  assuming of course you can avoid bad vendors like Morrison and get your goods delivered!

On that topic, there will be a fair amount of Thunderskies coming on the market very soon as part of the Settlement we were finally able to get from Morrison. The cells will be sold thru Dave Kois starting in July at http://currentevtech.com and there should be speedy delivery since they are available in a warehouse in Seattle area, not having to wait for a boat from China. I think there are a fair number of 160ah and 200ah cells that will be in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank Dan,
I will check it out...

MO


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I saw your car has been posted on Autobloggreen.com!

Congratulations for the attention!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> I saw your car has been posted on Autobloggreen.com!
> 
> Congratulations for the attention!


Thanks Bowser!

Here are a couple more LOL
http://www.corvetteonline.com/news/...vette-conversion-trades-speed-for-efficiency/
http://www.hybridsevolution.com/201...ctrified-owner-dumps-supercharged-396-engine/
http://gas2.org/2011/06/28/video-electric-corvette-cruises-california-streets/

Some comments were a little crass, but most people "just don't get it..." as well are entitled to their own opinions. Most also do not realize this is only a partial phase of a project car, as well all know they are never finished LOL

My drive byes were not intended to be at 100 mph, since I was on a street that is posted 35 mph LOL

BUT the press actually were "kind"... So I'm good for any attention "good or bad" it is the presses job to create a flurry ...

Regards,

MO


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mo_Bandy said:


> Thanks Bowser!
> 
> Here are a couple more LOL
> http://www.corvetteonline.com/news/...vette-conversion-trades-speed-for-efficiency/
> ...


Haters are going to hate and Players are going to play.

Keep playing Mo, keep playing!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

it'll be interesting to see what the Sunbeamers have to say after I convert my Alpine....


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> it'll be interesting to see what the Sunbeamers have to say after I convert my Alpine....


HEHE actually the regular Corvette forum has been very supportive. As we know if someone doesn't seem to understand something, the first impulse it to"hate" it...

That should be a "killer" conversion DT...

Thanks for the encouragement Bowser 

MO


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I think many will be in support actually... lots have 'converted' Alpines to 200ish HP v6 in search of Tiger performance. There are a few guys that stick to stock restorations, but many are just up for driving a fun looking old car for not TOO much money.

I am hoping that a modest Warp9, Soliton, 144v, or 156v if I have room will be plenty fast enough to have a blast. Probably looking at having to transplant a modern tranny to take the torque though. The stock 4-banger is running fairly good, but tuning dual carbs, constant oil leaks, and needing a complete exhaust are a good excuse to go electric!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

DT ,

Yes i had a friend who also has a Alpine they certainly have their own personality... 

Keep us posted...

MO


----------



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

How are the AGM batteries from XS Power working out for you. 

I saw those in your vehicle and wondering if I could use 9 16 volt batteries in the VW Bug Convertible that I am planning. to give me 144 volts or 6 16 volt batteries would be enough or 96 volts.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

I absolutely love the XSPower batteries! I purchased 20 and I'm using 18.

They are really great people to work with as well! 

The XP1000's float at about 17.5 volts, are 50Ah, weigh 46 pounds, Peukert is right at 1.15. They take 8 cells and compress them into a group 34 shell. I have pulled as much as 900 amps through them they are rated at 2400 amps they seem to spring right back ( I seriously doubt I will ever push them that hard even with my Zilla). I see about 10% voltage sag... 

What controller are you planning to use? I think they would work fabulous in your conversion!

MO


----------



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the information Mo. I am planning to use the Soliton Jr controller. Just purchased my transmission adapter today.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Please let me know if you need any further info on the batteries. The Soliton controller should make for a very nice conversion, plus you save some weight and space as well! 

Regards,

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

It has been some time since I have posted an update.

I just wanted to let some of you know I have ordered a Netgain 11HV it should be here between the 23-25th of September.

I will post pictures once I start installing it.

MO


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Mo,

This is great to hear!

I cant wait to hear what a vette can do with an 11HV. 

Ive got my frame all painted and most of the front end assembled. Im going to start mounting the motor this next weekend.

-Adam


----------



## Agust Sigurdsson (Oct 25, 2009)

Mo.
Interesting to read about your XP1000 setup.
I wonder how you charge them - the whole string in series = 315 Volts ? or individually at 17 Volts each. That would call for a bunch of some non-standard chargers.

Regards

Agust


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Agust Sigurdsson said:


> Mo.
> Interesting to read about your XP1000 setup.
> I wonder how you charge them - the whole string in series = 315 Volts ? or individually at 17 Volts each. That would call for a bunch of some non-standard chargers.
> 
> ...


Hi Agust,

Actually, I'm currently charging 15 of them using a Elcon charger at the moment, only because I am deciding whether to take the leap to lithiums or stay with what I have for now.

The charger is actually rated by the number of cells, so where I used to charge 20 - 12v batteries I am now charging 15- 16v batteries ( 120 cells) the charging profile is still the same... They float at about 17.5 volts. The remaining 3 batteries I'm charging with individual "16v" chargers...

I hope this helps...

Best regards,

Mo


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

adamj12b said:


> Mo,
> 
> This is great to hear!
> 
> ...


Thank you Adam I will keep you posted as well. i looked at your post... It is really looking great!

Best regards,

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Mo_Bandy said:


> It has been some time since I have posted an update.
> 
> I just wanted to let some of you know I have ordered a Netgain 11HV it should be here between the 23-25th of September.
> 
> ...


Just an update the motor arrives tomorrow! WHO HOO!

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi folks!

Well for those of you following my updates, the motor came in last week and I installed it over the weekend. Below are some pictures...

Enjoy!










In the box!










Pulling the 223 LB motor out with the cherry picker...










Out with the 9" motor....










Side by side comparision... HEH










Wired to 16 volts breaking in the brushes and checking the runout on the flywheel and clutch/ pressure plate.

(Fidanza and Zoom 11" clutch pressure plate if you're curious...)










Ready to install...










On it's way home...










Resting in place, waiting for the front mount to arrive... ( passenger side view)










Drivers side view ( note the controller and other components are still not installed yet.) I'm still waiting for the front motor mount


Enjoy!

MO


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I can't wait to hear your performance results...

Are you going to set your motor voltage to 288V or 310V?


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Bowser,
Probably 288, not that I would get there alot LOL

But will certainly be a difference from the ADC 9" LOL

Thanks!

MO


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mo_Bandy said:


> Hi Bowser,
> Probably 288, not that I would get there alot LOL
> 
> But will certainly be a difference from the ADC 9" LOL
> ...


So are you going to leave your battery amp limit at 900A?
Motor Amps, 1500A-2000A through the 11" should be around 450-600ftlbs of torque!

10% sag is pretty good at 900A...
310V * 90% = 279V * 900A = 251kw = 337hp


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> So are you going to leave your battery amp limit at 900A?
> Motor Amps, 1500A-2000A through the 11" should be around 450-600ftlbs of torque!
> 
> 10% sag is pretty good at 900A...
> 310V * 90% = 279V * 900A = 251kw = 337hp


Good point, I really didn't take that into consideration LOL I will probably bump the batteries to 1000 A , I really don't need to get too crazy 

This certainly puts it up to par with what it was as stock... 

Thanks!

MO


----------

